# 1977 Schwinn Paramount Tandem Provenance Report



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 2, 2021)

I just received my 1977 Schwinn Paramount Men’s Tandem provenance report. Mystery solved!
It was sold by John’s Cyclery, in Pasadena, California.
Richard Schwinn is a great fellow to deal with.
I highly recommend the Provenance Report.


----------



## kostnerave (Mar 3, 2021)

That is a cool tandem. I have a 1974 Schwinn Sport Tourer that was sold at John's Cyclery, as well. Another caber and myself were trying to find more information on this shop, but we couldn't find much. Since they were in business for so long, you would think there would be more out there.


----------



## RRH48 (Mar 12, 2021)

I ordered a Provenance Report for my 1963 Paramount and your absolutely right, Richard Schwinn is very nice and easy to work with. Pretty cool having a Provenance Report for your Schwinn signed by him.


----------

